# Bike Ride TODAY



## frank 81 (Apr 11, 2013)

Lets go for a Bike Ride in Minnesota.
View attachment 91884View attachment 91885


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Apr 11, 2013)

Looks like better weather for a "slay ride"


----------



## Boris (Apr 11, 2013)

What a beautiful Winters day. WAIT A MINUTE, IT'S APRIL!!!!!


----------



## 37fleetwood (Apr 11, 2013)

what you need is a little bit of Al Gore!


----------



## Boris (Apr 11, 2013)

37fleetwood said:


> what you need is a little bit of Al Gore!




Things just a little too quiet for you today Scott?


----------



## Djshakes (Apr 11, 2013)

And this is why I moved.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Apr 11, 2013)

Dave Marko said:


> Things just a little too quiet for you today Scott?




um yes? :o

Yesterday was just so exciting...


----------



## Nickinator (Apr 11, 2013)

I hate Minnesota's weather like the Grinch hates Christmas.


----------



## cl222 (Apr 11, 2013)

*Ways to get over or just plow through the snow*

This might be cheating because it is a motorcycle.







This is another simple solution to the problem.


----------



## dave the wave (Apr 12, 2013)

*here's one for ya*

it started to rain on tues. then went to freezing rain,and then on thurs. morn. 6in.of snow on top of the trees.and they were falling everywhere because of the ice storm.


----------



## OldRider (Apr 12, 2013)

dave the wave said:


> it started to rain on tues. then went to freezing rain,and then on thurs. morn. 6in.of snow on top of the trees.and they were falling everywhere because of the ice storm.




And your American brothers just up the river from me in Fargo North Dakota got volunteers together and made a million sandbags( yes, a million) to fight the rising water thats coming real soon, and what Fargo gets we get too, borders don't matter in a flood! I sure hope it won't be as bad as they're predicting.


----------



## Waterland (Apr 12, 2013)

What sucks is that Nick and I actually were planning to go for a ride today, but then snow happened.  It's already starting to melt though, which is good, we'll be riding soon enough.


----------



## Nickinator (Apr 12, 2013)

yeah, mother nature can really be on her way now...




Waterland said:


> What sucks is that Nick and I actually were planning to go for a ride today, but then snow happened.  It's already starting to melt though, which is good, we'll be riding soon enough.


----------

